# oh, how i've gained. :)



## simplysara (Jun 22, 2008)

I was going through some old pics. And.... I'm surprised at the gain.










































awesome progression. it makes me so proud.


----------



## None (Jun 22, 2008)

And proud you should be, an impressive gain Sara.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 22, 2008)

simplysara said:


> I was going through some old pics. And.... I'm surprised at the gain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*kicks back and smiles* We're ALL winners with this one ;-)


----------



## ClickFa (Jun 22, 2008)

Sara
Wonderful, wonderful gain! Awsome pictures; thanks for sharing!
ClickFA


----------



## jackvio (Jun 22, 2008)

Stunning. What did you weigh in the very first photo? (I know your current weight from your vids.)


----------



## vaseyroyston (Jun 22, 2008)

You're right - you have gained a couple of pounds here and there, and your looking fabulous all over!


----------



## simplysara (Jun 22, 2008)

jackvio said:


> Stunning. What did you weigh in the very first photo? (I know your current weight from your vids.)



um. i was probably at 180-200 in those.


----------



## jackvio (Jun 22, 2008)

simplysara said:


> um. i was probably at 180-200 in those.



Wild. Thanks. How long ago?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 22, 2008)

Simply sexy! =D


----------



## simplysara (Jun 22, 2008)

jackvio said:


> Wild. Thanks. How long ago?



thanks that was in 2006


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 22, 2008)

when you were 17 huh? Nice...


----------



## bbwlover8807 (Jun 22, 2008)

great pics...the further down the page you go the hotter and more beautiful u are...keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 22, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> when you were 17


it was a very good year


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 22, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> when you were 17 huh? Nice...



Could be 18. She turns 20 in a little over a month.


----------



## simplysara (Jun 22, 2008)

yep yep birthdays in august! woot


----------



## ChaosElite (Jun 22, 2008)

simplysara said:


> I was going through some old pics. And.... I'm surprised at the gain.
> ......
> awesome progression. it makes me so proud.



!MUAHA! ..a great growth, your so sexy :smitten:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 22, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> when you were 17 huh? Nice...



I know one big cutie who started at 15.....I think its better to get experienced in the business early so by the time they reach 18-21 they don't freak out if something goes wrong or if a stalker comes out of the woodwork.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 22, 2008)

simplysara said:


> I was going through some old pics. And.... I'm surprised at the gain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you have a gained a bit, but that just makes you even sexier :wubu: I would love to meet you in person and get to feel your wonderful, goddess-like body in my arms. *Sweats and pants* Sorry, got lost there :blush: Anyway, good luck to you, and be sure to take care of yourself.


----------



## Caine (Jun 22, 2008)

Well Sara, I must say you've looked absolutely luscious over the years, VERY cute no matter the size.


----------



## prettysteve (Jun 22, 2008)

simplysara said:


> I was going through some old pics. And.... I'm surprised at the gain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miss Sara :OMG! I really didn't notice that you gained a pound here & there.Wait a minute I just noticed that you really have a lot of JUNK-IN-YOUR -TRUNK since the last time I saw you. Your big phat sexy belly really turns me on. I wish I could massage your big young belly with some strawberry jam and peanut butter. Yum! Yum! :eat1:


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jun 22, 2008)

looking good


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 22, 2008)

You've gotten better looking as you've gained, you look great. Of course, not that you didn't look good before.


----------



## Tad (Jun 23, 2008)

What struck me even more than your weight gain, impressive and lovely as it was, was the change in your expressions. In the oldest pics you looked really tense or ill-at-ease or something. In the newer ones you look more relaxed, with a sly hint of smile giving an almost cat-that-ate-the-cream sort of look. I don't know if that is getting more comfortable in front of the camera, or feeling happier with your weight, or simply growing up and gaining confidence. 

In a way it is like th reverse of the diet ads, where they normally show the before, fat, pictures with the person looking all grim, and the after, thin, pic looking happy. Well, here the before is looking grim and the after happy.....but I like your version better


----------



## MisterGuy (Jun 23, 2008)

Off topic, but I wish everyone would stop doing the "quote the whole sequence of pictures and then write one sentence at the bottom" thing. It drives me nuts to scroll through 10,000 of the same pics, even if they are pics as lovely as Sara's.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 24, 2008)

You're a lovely girl in all the pictures, Sara, and I just noticed that you look like a heavier version of a friend of mine.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Ocean (Jun 24, 2008)

MisterGuy said:


> Off topic, but I wish everyone would stop doing the "quote the whole sequence of pictures and then write one sentence at the bottom" thing. It drives me nuts to scroll through 10,000 of the same pics, even if they are pics as lovely as Sara's.



I agree.

That said, Sara, you're gorgeous. I'm really envious! I love the picture of you in the red blouse, since your expression there is just adorable.


----------



## natasfan (Jun 24, 2008)

how much would you like to weight?
go on eating babe


----------



## simplysara (Jun 26, 2008)

thank you all so much. your comments make me smile


----------



## eumeb (Jun 27, 2008)

not only the weight gain is very hot, but i also love the longer hair !


----------



## Nas80 (Jun 28, 2008)

I like your pictures and your fantastic videos. You've a pretty smile.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 28, 2008)

Sara, that last pic of you in the stockings is just beautiful!


----------



## cactopus (Jun 29, 2008)

Simply beautiful. :eat2:


----------

